# Pumpkins and Jack-O'-Lanterns for 2013!



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

*n/a*

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty cool, since I live near a Walmart , they sell descent size pumpkins for 4.50...... I can try different things with them, if hey don't work....well off to the compost pile!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool and unique looking pumpkin. I'll try to carve one early next week, by Tuesday the latest if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice! I'm doing all pumpkins this year. not many other things.


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to get my pumpkins this weekend! How is it Saturday already!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

sookie said:


> I need to get my pumpkins this weekend! How is it Saturday already!


Look at the bright side, you should get the best price of the season. A WalMart near my house has pumpkins down to $2.50 and tiny ones at $1.00.


----------

